# Wooden Yarn Bowls made by my Dad



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I promised I'd post pictures of the yarn bowls my Dad made for me. Aren't they wonderful? He does such pretty work (IMHO). 

The huge ball of yarn in the one bowl is by Blue Huron yarns. It is a rayon metallic fingering weight I am using to knit the Summit Shawl. It is slightly bluer than it appears in my picture. This shawl will be a major undertaking for me, especially with this weight of yarn.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! Those are beautiful.


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

Those are gorgeous! 

I know people will want to know, so I'll go ahead and ask... Would he make them to sell? And if so, what would he want for them?


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Your father does beautiful work. Both of you should be extremely proud.
The yarn looks pretty sitting in that masterpiece. Simply... Wow.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Very, very nice


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes! I would like to buy a few too. Woukd he make them for sale?


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

I want one too...He could make a killing selling these...


----------



## Bluebonnet (Mar 16, 2012)

Those are so gorgeous! My husband does wood work, but I don't know if he's ever tried bowls. He just recently made me a yarn swift.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry, he has such a hard time finding a source of wood large enough, and free of flaws that he only makes one or two a year. Plus he spends so much time on them, he'd probably only make a few dollars an hour - sort of like trying to sell complex knitted items.

I forgot to add that my Dad is 83 years young.


----------



## brendagzz (Jan 18, 2012)

those are beautifull, lovely work


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

These are so beautiful. He should be very proud of his fine work.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

those are wonderful! he does beautiful work...lucky you!


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

They're absolutely gorgeous. My husband also does wood turning as a hobby, so I can appreciate how many hours it took to make those bowls. The finishing takes almost as much time as turning the bowl itself, especially when you get as smooth a finish as those have. 

My husband tried selling some of his turned wooden pieces at a craft fair several years ago, and couldn't get a price to compensate him for time or materials - the good woods are not cheap, and they can't be turned until they're completely dried, or they'll warp or even crack. People were offering him $5 for a piece it took 10 or 15 hours to finish. So now he makes things for gifts.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Those bowls are gorgeous.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Interestingly, I mentioned to my brother that I'd posted the pictures of the ones my Dad made and he said that my nephew does beautiful woodworking. My brother asked what I thought was a reasonable selling price. 

I checked Etsy.com and there were only 14 wooden varieties offered (compared to over 700 pottery yarn bowls). They ranged from $35 to $130. I told him I thought $40 -$60 would be what I'd be willing to pay unless it was made with exotic wood, or was one of the yarn "boxes" with a lid. I have no idea if someone could buy the wood and make them for that price. Does that price range seem reasonable?


----------



## Sherbearkub (Feb 17, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful. And what a gorgeous keepsake of your dad's love, skill, and generosity.


----------



## Bifocaled n Befuddled (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice, I like the creative spiral cut he used.


----------



## annettec61 (Dec 1, 2011)

Im sure you treasure it.& are very proud of your fathers' gift. My father turned a lamp & bowl for me. He has passed 15 yrs ago and very speacial to me even more


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow these bowls are just breath taking, such beautiful work and if he ever plans to make a business of selling them I will gladly be buying them, again just lovely


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

At your father's age I would just encourage him to have fun doing what he's doing. To many waste their senior years doing nothing or very little. He is very talented...Just beautiful!!!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

They are crafted so well!!! It is true that people won't pay a decent price for quality items like these. My husband made several decorative items that people thought should be cheap because it was, to them, a small piece of wood. They did not realize the work it takes to make something beautiful. Yet they will go to discount chain stares and buy plastic from more than they want to pay for hand crafted work. 
MG, please give your dad a hug of appreciation from me.
Roxanne


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

MG said:


> Interestingly, I mentioned to my brother that I'd posted the pictures of the ones my Dad made and he said that my nephew does beautiful woodworking. My brother asked what I thought was a reasonable selling price.
> 
> I checked Etsy.com and there were only 14 wooden varieties offered (compared to over 700 pottery yarn bowls). They ranged from $35 to $130. I told him I thought $40 -$60 would be what I'd be willing to pay unless it was made with exotic wood, or was one of the yarn "boxes" with a lid. I have no idea if someone could buy the wood and make them for that price. Does that price range seem reasonable?


That is still a low price for all the time to make it, but i think it is reasonable to ask.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Your dad does beautiful work. I would definitly be interested in having one of these yarn bowls. I would be willing to pay twice the amount you offered. The bowls are amazing.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

They are really beautiful.


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

That price sounds very reasonable. Having 2 son-in-laws who are carpenters and also do wood work, I know what it entails. It would be a good way for your nephew to make some money.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Lucky You!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Your Dad obviously takes great pride in his workmanship, the finish on those yarn bowls is fantastic :thumbup: :thumbup: so gorgeous and glossy. And the spiral is outstanding!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## woollyknitter (Jul 30, 2011)

Those bowls are beautiful and I love the way they will keep the ball in place while you knit, that is so clever. Your Dad is very talented and he should make them to order. They also make a beautiful ornament when not in use. Well done Dad.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

MG-What beautiful work your father did--He must love you a lot-how thoughtful-nothing to good for "his little girl"!


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow these are gorgeous.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are brilliant. what a clever dad you have.


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

love them!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Outstanding work, I would have them as ornaments if I wasn't a knitter! Well done your dad!!!


----------



## bettylou (Feb 13, 2011)

very nice


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

magnificent


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Those bowls are gorgeous!


----------



## Lea Ann (Dec 22, 2011)

Gorgeous! Is he taking orders? <snickers>


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

never heard of 'yarnballs'........totally amazing woodwork.............


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Those are truly works of art.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice indeed. You are a very lucky lady.


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

What a treasure and a wonderful keepsake from your father!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

MG said:


> I promised I'd post pictures of the yarn bowls my Dad made for me. Aren't they wonderful? He does such pretty work (IMHO).
> 
> The huge ball of yarn in the one bowl is by Blue Huron yarns. It is a rayon metallic fingering weight I am using to knit the Summit Shawl. It is slightly bluer than it appears in my picture. This shawl will be a major undertaking for me, especially with this weight of yarn.


These are beautiful and unique.. I too would have purchased one. You mention making the Summit Shawl with the blue Heron Rayon Metallic yarn. Is that one skein or two wound into a ball? I have this yarn in several colors, yardage is 550 yards and hope the shawl would only take one skein. Please post your shawl when you are finished.


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

You and your dad are blessed. You are very fortunate to have him still. Take care of him. His work is unbelievable. I love the design and you can tell that he is indeed a gifted craftsman. A friend of ours (same age) was turning bowls and had to stop because of his eyesight. I was so happy that he gave me one of them, though his bowls are nothing like what your dad makes. I've seen the simple ones for about $150.


----------



## suespoon (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow!! I love yarn and wood.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

They are fantastic, what lovely items to have.


----------



## sunsparkle010 (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful work - you're a lucky daughter!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! those are awesome, your dad is a real artist! What a lovely thing to do for his favorite daughter....You will always treasure these.


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Clever Dad. I'm most impressed!


----------



## Love2Create (Apr 24, 2011)

How clever!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very pretty bowls


----------



## meann (Jan 2, 2012)

A BIG WOW!!!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

These are a work of Art...lucky you for having such a caring and talented Dad. These will become an heirloom for you and your family...


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Those are beautiful bowls! I know you are proud of them ... and of him :thumbup:


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

These are beautiful. It is wonderful that he is doing these. I'm sure at is age these are keeping him young and active. My did used to make doll houses right up to the end and he was also in his 80's and he loved doing this and keeping active. Love to both you and your dad.


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow -- those are beautiful. Does he take orders??

I am currently knitting a scarf with the Blue Heron yarn -- can't say that I like it very much, though -- the colors are beautiful but the yarn itself is kinda knobby and a bit difficult to work with.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

bowls are a great idea! he should pattern it and sell them!!!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Very beautiful. Showed them to my hubby. Maybe I'll get some too.


----------



## 1lgiguere (Oct 25, 2011)

beautiful work.... he should sell them.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

The bowls are beautiful.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous! Nice work!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love the bowls, even more so because your Dad made them for you. In years to come they will become more cherished I'm sure. Odd that my Dad never made anything that special for me, but every time I use Saran Wrap, or hold a foam cup, use a plastic bowl, I'm holding part of something my Dad made for me and all my friends. See my Dad was a chemist with Dow Chemical Co, he helped to invent plastics as we know them today and the styrofoam cups also. I so miss my Dad, tis time to get the garden ready, I miss his advise (often not asked for :wink: ) on how and when to plant new varieties.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These are just beautiful... and even the yarn slot on the side..... Please let us know about getting one. Such an attractive and useful addition by our knitting chairs. Such looks much better than my plastic bag. Are there really such things as yarn bowls.... I know we make do, but did they make them in days past?


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes please let us know for I would definietly buy one


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those yarn bowls are a treasure. Most because your Father made them for you. He is a true Craftsperson. Cherish them and him. Thanks you for the photo and for sharing them with us.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful!!!! I have not seen yarn bowls. Your dad sure did a beautiful job and such great craftsmanship. I want to touch them. They look so smooth! ;0)


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

They are beautiful ! He could sell them and do very well!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! I even showed them to my husband..who agrees! Your father is an artist. Good for him to be creative and producing something so beautiful.


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

MacRae said:


> These are just beautiful... and even the yarn slot on the side..... Please let us know about getting one. Such an attractive and useful addition by our knitting chairs. Such looks much better than my plastic bag. Are there really such things as yarn bowls.... I know we make do, but did they make them in days past?


A lot of potters make yarn bowls; but alas, I've managed to drop two of them and broke both of them:-( I think the wood MIGHT be a bit sturdier.


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Your dad is very talented. The yarn bowls are beautifully made!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Those are beautiful bowls, and everything you knit will be very special. I can think of A LOT of ways to use bowls like that!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Those are awesome! So is your father.


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Those bowls are gorgeous.


Exactly my thought.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful...........Fantastic work.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

The bowls are beautiful! What treasures for you to have, you both must be very proud of them. Enjoy!


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

Your bowls are absolutely beautiful! What a special gift from your Dad!


----------



## sandtwit (Feb 28, 2012)

They are a work of ART..


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

MG said:


> Sorry, he has such a hard time finding a source of wood large enough, and free of flaws that he only makes one or two a year. Plus he spends so much time on them, he'd probably only make a few dollars an hour - sort of like trying to sell complex knitted items.
> 
> I forgot to add that my Dad is 83 years young.


What treasures you have! And creating such works of art is keeping him young!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

The bowls are beautiful heirlooms! How wonderful that your dad is still going strong on his hobby! Good luck on your shawl, the yarn is beautiful too!


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

They are wonderful!! So talented!!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

They are absolutely stunning. He does such an amazing job and I know they are a treasure to you. What a blessing for you to have your father, I lost mine 3yrs ago


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful workmanship.
He should make and sell them.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> These are beautiful and unique.. I too would have purchased one. You mention making the Summit Shawl with the blue Heron Rayon Metallic yarn. Is that one skein or two wound into a ball? I have this yarn in several colors, yardage is 550 yards and hope the shawl would only take one skein. Please post your shawl when you are finished.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

These are lovely.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

MG said:


> paljoey46 said:
> 
> 
> > These are beautiful and unique.. I too would have purchased one. You mention making the Summit Shawl with the blue Heron Rayon Metallic yarn. Is that one skein or two wound into a ball? I have this yarn in several colors, yardage is 550 yards and hope the shawl would only take one skein. Please post your shawl when you are finished.


Sorry about the blank posting before. I hit the send button by mistake. You asked about the yardage to make a shawl with one skein. The shawl takes 800-900 yards which is why I bought two skeins (the ball in the photo is just one). However, lots of folks make it narrower than the pattern which has you knit 15 "columns." You would probably need to make it slightly shorter and knit 8-9 columns.

I think I remember seeing scarves when I was checking out the pattern on Ravelry. You could probably get an idea of the size of item you could make from 550 yards by checking out the Ravelry postings.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

What a gift your Dad has! These are beautiful.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Fabulous! What a nice & talented Daddy!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Golden Girl, I'll bet you have one of their yarns they call Cotton Rayon Seed. It does have a bumpy texture. Mine is the rayon metallic which is very slippery. I may wish it had a few speed bumps by the time I'm done as I've already had to switch needles twice. Started with KP Harmonies, thought they were too slick, went to bamboo but had to switch back as I found I needed sharper points. My yarn is a little splitty, but not unbearable. I hope it will block nicely, this is one pattern that really needs blocking.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Your Dad is a true artisan! These bowls are uniquely beautiful. I do hope it's something he enjoys, as they sound extremely time-consuming. Lucky you to have these special creations to connect you to Dad.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Simply superb!!!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Your dad's bowls are beautiful. You are very lucky to have such a creation.

I have been admiring these bowls. there are several colors available.

http://halcyonyarn.com/products/miscellaneous/71500500.html

SEA


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

wow those knitting bowls are gorgeous! what beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

What beautiful work. I can almost feel the smooth finish!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful' You will treasure it forever.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

These are gorgeous. 

My dad was a woodworker also, so I definitely appreciate the effort your dad put into these beautiful bowls. I would love to have one, myself. But I cannot afford what would be a fair price, either. Lucky people who receive gifts from your dad!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

wonderful


----------



## Amozetti (Nov 22, 2011)

MG said:


> I promised I'd post pictures of the yarn bowls my Dad made for me. Aren't they wonderful? He does such pretty work (IMHO).
> 
> The huge ball of yarn in the one bowl is by Blue Huron yarns. It is a rayon metallic fingering weight I am using to knit the Summit Shawl. It is slightly bluer than it appears in my picture. This shawl will be a major undertaking for me, especially with this weight of yarn.


Those are BEAUTIFUL! And what a great idea! I love that he made the pattern so the yarn comes out the 'side swirl'! Once again, proof that common sense makes life soooo much easier!  I have a great Aunt that just turned 103 and is still 'on the go'! Her only meds are a water pill and calcium pill! During WWII, she told me that the women were asked to knit sweaters for the GI's. So, she bought some knitting needles and made sweaters! She told me she wasn't very good at it, but an ugly sweater was better than no sweater if you're cold! She gave me her knitting needles and I treasure them to this day, as I'm sure you will your Dad's beautiful gifts to you! Kudos to your Dad and God bless you both!!!!!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

MG said:


> MG said:
> 
> 
> > paljoey46 said:
> ...


Thank you. I love the scarf; it's different than anything I've seen and should show the beauty of the yarn.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

He does awesome work. I can see those selling in the 50.00 range. Would be well worth the money that would last for many generations.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I hope you have kids and grandkids who are or will be knitters. Those bowls are family heirlooms.


----------



## dogorman53 (May 7, 2011)

Just stunning.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

These bowls are just gorgeous! Your Dad is a master craftsman.

Karen


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Excellent craftsmanship and very clever. I will ask too, does he sell his work?


----------



## Lynne AP (Aug 17, 2011)

These bowls are gorgeous, as beautiful as any I have seen. What else does he make? He could definitely sell these if he were interested in doing so.


----------



## Grandma W (Sep 27, 2011)

Love the bowls!What a wonderful keepsake!


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh! Theses are so beautiful! I love the wood grain! You will treaure them forever and they will, no doubt, become a family heirloom. I just showed them to my Hubby and told him that's what I want for "Christmas"!


MG said:


> I promised I'd post pictures of the yarn bowls my Dad made for me. Aren't they wonderful? He does such pretty work (IMHO).
> 
> The huge ball of yarn in the one bowl is by Blue Huron yarns. It is a rayon metallic fingering weight I am using to knit the Summit Shawl. It is slightly bluer than it appears in my picture. This shawl will be a major undertaking for me, especially with this weight of yarn.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful bowls


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry, I don't think he would make them to sell, but my brother and I talked about the possibility of he and his son making them. Apparently my nephew does beautiful woodwork. As a part-time student, it would be easier for him to fit woodworking into his schedule than working at a fast food restaurant. 

For my Dad, making the bowls for sale would seriously cut into his fishing and hunting time!


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

How beautiful! They have such great design but also a quality that make you want to touch. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lswmbrm1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Lucky you!!!!! They are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## alikatjoy (Nov 26, 2011)

Very pretty. What a nice and lasting gift from your dad.


----------



## cyndie53 (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow! Those are amazing! So good to hear that your dad is still enjoying his craft!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Those are beautiful bowls! Until I read all the requests, I was hoping you were going to give us instructions on how to buy them.


----------



## sjordanc (Aug 9, 2011)

That is such a blessing!! You will have a constant reminder of how much your daddy loved you. He put all that time and energy into making that for you. Everytime you sit and do what you love you will be blessed. It will mean even more to you after he is gone.
Your nephew should make them it he is as talented as your dad. If he is not as talented he needs to learn from your dad while he is still here.
My aunt use to make beautiful roses from broken glass and coat hangers, I've never seen anything like them, but she is gone now, and I never learned how she did it. I always took it for granted that she would always be here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

They are both beautiful and so is the yarn!


----------



## jubelgaas (Sep 24, 2011)

What a treasure you have, your father AND those beautiful bowls!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! He is a super craftsman. Those will last for many generations.


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

they are amazingly beautiful! I love them! You are such a lucky lady to have a Dad who can produce wonderful work like this!


----------



## Diana King (Mar 23, 2012)

Can we order these? They are beautiful


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

How beautiful they are, and how lucky to have a dad that did that for you. I think he probably thinks he has a great kid too. I absolutely love them. The only thing my dad made for me, well, was me. another abandon kid.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

How lucky you are to have such a talented Dad! They're beautiful.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

They are fantastic. My Dad made things for me too and I treasure them, particularly a water colour of our local cathedral for when I left home to do my training. He has been gone some years now but you don't forget the love as with my Mum and knitting and sewing.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

How lucky to have such beautiful yarn bowls and the treasure of having them made by your Dad. Gorgeous. Use them in good health.


----------



## kittnitter (Dec 1, 2011)

They are beautiful. He is a wonderful craftsman. He could sell those to me.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

The bowls are works of art in themselves.


----------



## Charky (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful! what craftsmanship skills he has and a true artisan. You must love them. Lucky you


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

Those bowls are so beautiful! Truly works of art. lucky you! Jane


----------



## scoobz (Apr 19, 2011)

They are beautiful. If your dad is taking orders let me know.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Your dad is very talented. You are fortunate to have each other.


----------



## plgavand (Mar 17, 2011)

I noticed the scroll work on the front. Do you run the yarn through the opening?


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, they are beautiful and I know lots of hard work and many hours were spent making them. Sarah


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Woots they're nice!!


----------



## baa123 (Jul 20, 2011)

These are just gorgeous. I love wooden bowls...they are so rich-looking. What a wonderful woodworker your dad is!!!


----------



## wijan (Oct 11, 2011)

They are very nice! He should sell them. The design is unique...........


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very nice and talented work on those bowls.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

nice!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, these are gorgeous. They are so unique, and your dad is a very talented craftsman. You will be happy to keep them in your family.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Magnificent! Such artistry in a wonderfully useful object! So neat!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Those are the nicest knitting bowl's I've seen.


----------



## labon.gardner (Jul 20, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

FaeCross said:


> Those are gorgeous!
> 
> I know people will want to know, so I'll go ahead and ask... Would he make them to sell? And if so, what would he want for them?


I want to know.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

MG said:


> I promised I'd post pictures of the yarn bowls my Dad made for me. Aren't they wonderful? He does such pretty work (IMHO).
> 
> The huge ball of yarn in the one bowl is by Blue Huron yarns. It is a rayon metallic fingering weight I am using to knit the Summit Shawl. It is slightly bluer than it appears in my picture. This shawl will be a major undertaking for me, especially with this weight of yarn.


Yarn bowls? Oh no my dear, these are works of art - treasures.

Pzoe


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

wow what a gift! They are beautiful and to know your dad made them just for you is so nice. What a treasure :thumbup:


----------



## DebbyJo (Mar 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! What a great treasure for generations to come.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

MG said:


> I promised I'd post pictures of the yarn bowls my Dad made for me. Aren't they wonderful? He does such pretty work (IMHO).
> 
> The huge ball of yarn in the one bowl is by Blue Huron yarns. It is a rayon metallic fingering weight I am using to knit the Summit Shawl. It is slightly bluer than it appears in my picture. This shawl will be a major undertaking for me, especially with this weight of yarn.


Thank you for your picture post. Your father does WONDERFUL work! had never heard of yarn bowls...now I am that much wiser! Thanks to you!


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Exquisite


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

MG said:


> Sorry, he has such a hard time finding a source of wood large enough, and free of flaws that he only makes one or two a year. Plus he spends so much time on them, he'd probably only make a few dollars an hour - sort of like trying to sell complex knitted items.
> 
> I forgot to add that my Dad is 83 years young.


the bowls are beautiful and what a wonderful keepsake you have to pass on to future generations. I am sure it gives him as much pleasure to make them for you as you get by receiving them. God Bless.


----------



## Miswis487 (Nov 14, 2011)

Very beautiful and truly a heirloom to pass down to someone....like me! I know you appreciate the fine work he does for you. Nice of you to tease us!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Lucky Lucky you! I picture my daddy working in his wood shop, dipping his tobacco (thinking Mom doesn't know), and making something special from a piece of wood he found along the road, or at the lake or the old farm place. I can see his hands caress that wood as he has cut it. Sanding it, or smoothing it. He was so proud of his ability to work that piece of wood into a beautiful piece of furniture, or a wind mill man, or any other of the many things he made. I would not take anything for the pieces that he made. And, you will be the same way about those bowls. You will find that you are very possessive about them, not wanting finger prints on them! 
Enjoy those and tell your dad "thanks" for helping me to remember a very special man that did woodwork too.
Love those bowls.


----------



## GummyBarb (Mar 16, 2012)

Oooooh! They are beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, you are blessed to have your dad still creating heirlooms for the generations to come.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Please tell your father that they are beautiful. He missed my birthday last month but accept all gifts all year!


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

The wooden yarn bowls are absolutely cool! I would love to have something like that!


----------



## Diana King (Mar 23, 2012)

You are so fortunate to have him in your life with such a talent. My father, God rest his sole, was also a wood crafter, only sorry I did not know about these when he was alive. I am sure you will always treasure them.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Lucky Lucky you! I picture my daddy working in his wood shop, dipping his tobacco (thinking Mom doesn't know), and making something special from a piece of wood he found along the road, or at the lake or the old farm place. I can see his hands caress that wood as he has cut it. Sanding it, or smoothing it. He was so proud of his ability to work that piece of wood into a beautiful piece of furniture, or a wind mill man, or any other of the many things he made. I would not take anything for the pieces that he made. And, you will be the same way about those bowls. You will find that you are very possessive about them, not wanting finger prints on them!
> Enjoy those and tell your dad "thanks" for helping me to remember a very special man that did woodwork too.
> Love those bowls.


What a truly beautiful message ...


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I love the bowls, even more so because your Dad made them for you. In years to come they will become more cherished I'm sure. Odd that my Dad never made anything that special for me, but every time I use Saran Wrap, or hold a foam cup, use a plastic bowl, I'm holding part of something my Dad made for me and all my friends. See my Dad was a chemist with Dow Chemical Co, he helped to invent plastics as we know them today and the styrofoam cups also. I so miss my Dad, tis time to get the garden ready, I miss his advise (often not asked for :wink: ) on how and when to plant new varieties.


Aren't they just wonderful? Such talent, but in a way I'm glad they will stay just within the family and they can share those memories of a wonderful man - as you obviously do! The great 'we' also have a lot to thank your Dad for if only we knew ... as for the garden I'm sure some of the things he oft' said will come to you when the time is right ...


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous bowls! I appreciate the hard work he does on them and you have some treasures!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow..They are so beautiful. Lucky you. Your father is so talented. It runs in the family?


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

MG said:


> I promised I'd post pictures of the yarn bowls my Dad made for me. Aren't they wonderful? He does such pretty work (IMHO).
> 
> The huge ball of yarn in the one bowl is by Blue Huron yarns. It is a rayon metallic fingering weight I am using to knit the Summit Shawl. It is slightly bluer than it appears in my picture. This shawl will be a major undertaking for me, especially with this weight of yarn.


Your Dad's work is beautiful.
I have always wanted to build one piece of furniture.
I love nice woods!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Those bowls are very conveniently made. He put a lot of thought and love into those bowls.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous yarn bowls...Your dad is very talented


----------



## Anniern (Sep 18, 2011)

Those bowls are stunning pieces of art. You are so lucky to have such a talented Dad!


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

These are gorgeous works of art..


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

they sure are beautiful he did a wonderful job & something you will treasure forever!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Obviously made with love, talent and care. Absolutely lovely!!


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Exquisite! My Dad loved to work with wood ... had I known about these bowls a number of years ago I would have asked him to make me one. Too late now. But your Dad's bowls! They are totally beautiful. Wonderful workmanship!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

These yarn bowls are exquisite! What a beautiful job your dad does!

Hazel


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Bluebonnet said:


> Those are so gorgeous! My husband does wood work, but I don't know if he's ever tried bowls. He just recently made me a yarn swift.


Ooooh! I need one of those and my DH is not very handy with wood.....but I have a Grandson who is. who is willing to work for cookies.. and mu undying appreciation. ....so I'd love to know how he made the swift. the bowls are a work of art.Joan 8060


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

These are beautiful. Cherish them! You dad also has an art as you do. His is done with wood.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW!!!! They are gorgeous tell your Dad I think he is very talented. Beautiful work.


----------



## Denise53 (Aug 10, 2011)

Your Dad is quite the artisian. They are beautiful and even better - an heirloom to be passed on.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Those bowls are lovely. My grandson asked me for a lathe so he could make pens, and other things. Now he "needs" a larger lathe if I want him to make me a yarn bowl. What is the size of the bowls you posted and what type of wood did Dad use? After seeing them I may consider buying the lathe. Fantastic job Dad. You are a fortunate lady.


----------



## Kelela (Dec 19, 2011)

The yarn bowls are absolutely gorgeous. You have a very talented Dad. Kelela


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

What a wonderful gift of love. They are gorgeous.


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

So pretty, just showed my Dh, who has a lathe that he's not used yet. Would love to have him make me those. You should be so proud of your dad. Still miss mine.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

They are gorgeous. If he ever wants to sell one, I would love one


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Gorgeous, they are really beeautiful.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL yarn bowls..........


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

Those bowls are quite a treasure! Lucky you!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Your Dad is an artist. His bowls are stunning!


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Creativity runs in your family! The bowls are beautiful.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

They are beautiful. And very unique. He should get it patented or something to sell them for the pattern at least. He did great for being 83 young!


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

I can certainly relate....once someone wanted to pay me to knit a baby blanket for them to give as a baby shower gift. He asked my husband what I would charge..Hubby told friend "you either can't afford it or she'll give it to you for free"....truer words were never spoken. You cannot possibly put a price on time involved to make handmade items. Besides, if I don't keep it for myself....I get a real charge out of seeing someone's face when you give it to them!! Go dad....83 and still carving. Awesome.


----------



## creativelady (Mar 23, 2012)

The bowls are so beautiful, I know you will treasure them.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, would you send me a PM with a picture. The roses made from broken glass sound intriguing.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful bowls. I agree, your dad does "pretty work."


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful bowls. I agree, your dad does "pretty work."


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

these are absolutely beautiful, stunning....lovely, lovely work...so shiny, so pretty!!!


----------



## patwollin (Feb 26, 2011)

Your Dad does wonderful work! I bet you treasure them immensely! Every time you use them I am sure you know they were made with love. You can't put a price on that!!


----------



## music makers (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow they are so beautiful.A lovely gloss finnish


----------



## music makers (Oct 24, 2011)

A brilliant idea with the swirls for the yarn


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

wonderful....


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful!! My father-in-law was a woodworker and I can see the skill and time that went into these. Just beautiful!!! And 83??? Kudos!!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Very nice.
What a lovely keepsake.
Dick


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

Those are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

MG, if your nephew decides to make some yarn bowls please let us all know. I would be very interested in having one. Thanks Again yours are just gorgeous.


----------



## laskalady (Mar 1, 2012)

Does the yarn ever pop out of the bowl?


----------



## laskalady (Mar 1, 2012)

They are beautiful!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, my dad always worked with wood and made me lots of things, i will always cherish these beautiful items. Your dad does beautiful work.


----------



## Chrisadeline (Feb 21, 2012)

great idea!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

works of art. lovely.


----------



## grammasombie (Oct 12, 2011)

these are beautiful. How lucky you are to have such a talented dad. He should make and sell them. Everyon would love to have one of these...
deb


----------



## knittertwo (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen a yarn bowl. What beautiful work your dad does!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

God Bless your Dad he does beautiful work


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

What kind of wood are these bowls made out of? We have about an acre or more of woods--not sure what is there but maybe could send the wood and pay him to make a bowl. Will ask DH what kind of trees are there. I gather walnuts and shag bark hickory nuts, but don't know if he would be willing to cut one of those for one bowl.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Your knitting bowls are absolutely beautiful, a work of art. I've only ever seen them in ceramic form. You have the best Dad ever. God bless him. Happy Knitting!
DotS


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

marianikole said:


> They are gorgeous. If he ever wants to sell one, I would love one


I'd like to have two.


----------



## Germangirl (Mar 15, 2012)

Your Dad is'n ARTIST!!!!! :-D


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

What kind of wood is that?


----------



## grangran (Apr 16, 2011)

They are indeed beautiful. I don,t know where you are but I guess you are far away. Here in N.Z. we would love them as the emblem is our beloved koru. Have you seen it on our air N.Z. aeroplanes ? i too would to buy one. Such art! Grangran


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Very beautiful! We are all envious.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

What a beautiful gift from your father. My husband was a woodworker as well and he made many lovely things for our friends and family. Now that he is gone, we cherish these pieces even more. I think it is wonderful that your dad is 83 years young and still enjoys his hobbies.
Some of the members here might remember that Sandy Larson's husband, Larry also makes wooden yarn bowls. I ordered three last year and gave two as gifts to dear friends who were thrilled with them. If I'm not mistaken I believe they cost around $60 and they are beautiful as well. I was very recently away on holiday with my friends and when it was time to do some knitting, we both reached in our bags and pulled out our yarn bowls.....don't leave home without them!! If you go into "Search" and type in Larsan you might find some info there especially about pricing these beautiful bowls.


----------



## tesorrell (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful beautiful bowls! I also would love to purchase at least one bowl. I AM willing to pay what they're worth!


----------



## Bj. (May 1, 2011)

does your dad make the bowls to sell? If so how much would they be. my e-mail address is [email protected]
They are beautiful. He is a true artist.


----------

